# Switching UK license to Ontario License



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello everyone, just wondered if someone might know what they want to see when you change your UK license to an Ontario license, I know they will want your UK license but what other form of id do they need.

Thank you and kind regards.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jen45 said:


> Hello everyone, just wondered if someone might know what they want to see when you change your UK license to an Ontario license, I know they will want your UK license but what other form of id do they need.
> 
> Thank you and kind regards.


They will need to see proof of your landed status and some photo ID such as your passport. It's a very quick process.


----------

